# ABSOLUT-ly adorable! Introducing Absolut von Huerta Hof



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Many of you have been following Robin's thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/168624-our-5-1-2-wk-cuervo-babies-their-children.html 
about the last litter sired by Cuervo. 

I am honored to say that I have a _*very* _special boy, Absolut, from this litter and can't wait to accomplish great things with him!

I have only had him a couple days, but am already amazed by his outstanding temperament...and, of course, I can't help but mention how darn handsome he is. 

I am 100% IN LOVE with this puppy...:wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What a handsome little boy. :wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very cute!


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

More puppies! OMG. I think I may melt from all the cuteness going around....

This one.....I can't wait to seem him do great things! He's too cute for words, and sounds like he's going to soon be a star


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

So flipping cute- I just want to snuggle him.. This is SOOO not helping my reserve to wait until Dooney is around 2 ish to get another puppy!!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

What a handsome little guy !


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

What a stunning puppy!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Very handsome little man you got there!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Very nice looking puppy you have there.  I can't wait to see more photos as he grows. All these puppy pics are making my heart just melt today.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

What a cutie. I love the dance of the ears he's got going on!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

What a handsome man!! I'm so jealous!! A Huerta Hof AND Cuervo baby!! Green with envy!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm jealous. Yep - Very, Very Jealous!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

awww!!!! so stinkin cute!!! Hillary i'm jealous. and once again suffering a severe case of puppy fever... dangit.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Oh my gosh, what a cutie!!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Congratulations ..He is indeed absolutely adorable and handsome!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

So cute! What will be his call name?


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

What a sweetie! I bet he's a handful, too!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so cute!! and he's named after my favorite vodka)


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

That is awesome Hillary!!! He is beautiful!! Dos has a new friend  I so wish that I could have had a Cuervo baby...but any Huerta Hof pups will be top notch


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the wonderful replies! 

I am soooo proud of him already...each day my goal is to expose him to something new...yesterday he went into school with me and met all of my students, was taken near noisy school buses and loud, strange looking farm machinery (school is near a crop production facility), and had to walk over different surfaces including rocks, linoleum, and grating.

He did a spectacular job! 

We decided to use the middle part of Ab"sol"ut and have his call name be "Solo"...I still call him Absolut sometimes...it has a nice ring to it.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Hill!
I'm sneaking in a reply before I leave for work....today's a late day...not home till around 9:00pm.
He looks wonderful! 
I/we are very glad that you have him. He *needs* a special home.
This litter is/was outstanding in character....we could not be happier.
Absolut has more "drives" than his brother, and we wanted a *special* home for him.....a place that would build on what was very apparent in his temperament.
His brother also has a great home.....but they needed a puppy with a little more "composure", and even HE is proving to be a little "shark"....._oh dear._
Amaretto (sister) is still waiting for the perfect home.....*What a super female....I must keep telling myself that we can't keep everyone! LOL!*
Hillary......I would love to see updated pics on SOLO as often as possible! LOL!
Gotta go....later!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Cute-I love puppy ears!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Cute puppy, love the name


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Hi Hill!
> I'm sneaking in a reply before I leave for work....today's a late day...not home till around 9:00pm.
> He looks wonderful!
> I/we are very glad that you have him. He *needs* a special home.
> ...


Hi Robin, 

What is Amaretto's temperament like? Is she like Absolut, or would you consider her a more "composed" dog?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

He's gorgeous! And I love the name as well!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh my!! What a cutie!! You guys are killing me with all these puppy threads and really making me want another puppy!! **must not do it. must not do it**


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh, SO cute!! :wub: I can't blame you for being 100% in love.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

So cute!! Cuervo is a dog that I would to have a puppy from!!If only I was able to have another dog!!


----------



## jturcotte (Oct 6, 2010)

Congrats, he's awesome!!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

@ Marshies...
NO...Amaretto is not "composed"...she is FULL of personality! LOL!
Actually...she is just FULL of everything!! *BUT...she IS a smoosher & cuddler*
She IS a landshark right now.....and anything that moves falls victim.
Her name was actually....*Appletini....call name Apple*...but the name seemed too "sweet" for her.
She is going to make a new owner extremely happy.....she has the potential to be capable of doing most anything. Temperament, drives and nerve...A+


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Oh my gosh, what a handsome guy. You are so lucky to have Cuervo baby!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> @ Marshies...
> NO...Amaretto is not "composed"...she is FULL of personality! LOL!
> Actually...she is just FULL of everything!! *BUT...she IS a smoosher & cuddler*
> She IS a landshark right now.....and anything that moves falls victim.
> ...


Thank you for connecting my 2 threads together and answering my questions on both. She sounds like a wonderful dog! 

Is her call name still apple? Amaretto is hard to short to an A-name.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hillary_Plog said:


> Thanks for the wonderful replies!
> 
> 
> We decided to use the middle part of Ab"sol"ut and have his call name be "Solo"...I still call him Absolut sometimes...it has a nice ring to it.


I think Solo is a perfect call name. I have put absolut in my Solo cup plenty of times


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

HAHAHA!
Have you heard the song....*Red SOLO cup?*...it just cracks me up!

A good call name for Amaretto would probably be ...Mara....


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> HAHAHA!
> Have you heard the song....*Red SOLO cup?*...it just cracks me up!
> 
> A good call name for Amaretto would probably be ...Mara....


Anther would be Toto.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I am googling the song now  I personally used to love amaretto...not so much anymore...I didn't realize how sweet it was and mixed it into a slurpee...yes, young and stupid....the good ole' days! Made me a little ill and now I can't down it anymore :-(


----------

